# Lindsay Lohan - zurück in den Knast!



## Mandalorianer (24 Sep. 2010)

*Lindsay Lohan - zurück in den Knast!*

* Keine Gnade!* Gerade ist der Gerichtstermin vorbei, jetzt wanderte Lindsay Lohan direkt in den Knast. Noch während sie vor dem Richter stand, wurden ihr die Handschellen angelegt. Schuld am Dilemma: sie hielt sich nicht an ihre Bewährungsauflagen und vermasselte einen Drogentest zweifach .

Richter Elden Fox verweigerte Lindsay überraschend das Hinterlegen einer Kaution, um vorläufig auf freiem Fuß bleiben zu können. Das muss die 24-Jährige jetzt erst einmal verdauen. Sie hatte sich für den heutigen Gerichtstermin extra in Schale geworfen und war sogar 10 Minuten zu früh erschienen.

Fox stellte sich dennoch stur und wollte Lindsays Anwältin noch nicht einmal die Chance zum Argumentieren geben. Der skandalträchtigen Schauspielerin soll man den Schock angesehen haben. Bis zum 22. Oktober könnte sie jetzt in Haft bleiben. Da findet die nächste Anhörung vor Gericht statt.

*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## UTux (24 Sep. 2010)

Schön zu lesen, das es auch Richter gibt die sich nicht von reich und berühmt beeinflussen lassen.
Es scheint ja auch das einzigste zu sein was bei Lindsay noch fruchten kann.
Hoffentlich lernt sie auch daraus.


----------



## AMUN (24 Sep. 2010)

Wegen zwei geplatzter Drogentests, einem Verstoß gegen ihre Bewährungsauflagen, musste Lindsay Lohan (24) heute wieder vor den Richter. Und der kannte keine Gnade! Er ließ die Schauspielerin verhaften.

Wie „TMZ“ berichtet, ließ Richter Eldenfox Lohans Anwältin nicht einmal vorsprechen, bevor er sein Urteil fällte. Noch im Gerichtssaal seien Lindsay Lohan Handschellen angelegt worden. Dann wurde sie in Gewahrsam genommen.

EIN KNALLHARTES VORGEHEN!

Rechtsspezialisten, die mit dem Fall vertraut sind, hatten zuletzt noch damit gerechnet, das Gericht würde Lindsay nach Zahlung einer Kaution wieder auf freien Fuß setzen. Aber nix da! Laut „TMZ“ könnte Lindsay sogar bis zum 22. Oktober im Knast sitzen.

Ihre Reaktion auf das Urteil war dementsprechend: Bevor Lohan abgeführt wurde, soll sie ihrer Anwältin Shawn Chapman Holly noch einen letzten schockierten Blick zugeworfen haben.

Am Montag hatte der Richter Haftbefehl gegen Lohan erlassen. Die Schauspielerin hatte am vergangenen Wochenende auf ihrer „Twitter“-Seite den positiven Drogentest selbst eingeräumt: „Das war sicher ein Rückschlag für mich, aber ich übernehme die Verantwortung für meine Handlungen und bin bereit, die Konsequenzen zu tragen“, schrieb sie. Drogenmissbrauch sei eine Krankheit, die nicht über Nacht plötzlich verschwinde, betonte der einstige Disney-Kinderstar zugleich.

Lohan war nach Verstößen gegen ihre Bewährungsauflagen bereits im Juli zu 90 Tagen Haft verurteilt worden. Wegen der Überbelegung der Haftanstalt musste sie davon aber nur knapp zwei Wochen absitzen. Danach wurde sie zu einer stationären Alkohol- und Drogentherapie in eine Klinik gebracht. Dort sollte sie ursprünglich bis Ende Oktober bleiben, wurde aber am 24. August vorzeitig entlassen.

Jetzt kommt also der dritte Gefängnisaufenthalt für Lindsay Lohan seit ihrer Verurteilung wegen Fahrens unter Alkohol- und Drogeneinfluss aus dem Jahr 2007. Der nächste Gerichtstermin wurde für den 22. Oktober angesetzt.

Quelle: Bild.de


----------



## krawutz (25 Sep. 2010)

Aus 90 Tagen wurden 2 Wochen - da werden es diesmal wohl nur ein paar Stunden sein.
Aber egal, wie lange und wie oft - sie wird's nicht begreifen.


----------

